# Reel for trevala



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

After reading good things about the trevala for jigging/dropping bait, I decided to pick up the 6'6 50-100lb rod for a good deal in a cyber monday sale. What would be a good reel to pair with this bad boy? 

Alternatively, I've got an Avet sx on a tiger stik as one of my trolling set ups which I might be able to put on the trevala and then just pick up a different trolling reel. What would you guys suggest?


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

Release SG:

weighs 11.7 ounces
over 30# drag
500 yards of 50# power pro
Made in the USA
lifetime warranty


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

release sg!


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

I like avets. A buddy of mine put one on his trevala and it seemed rock solid. But I keep hearing good stuff about the Release SG too


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Yea the avets are nice but dont have close to the drag the release reels have.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Avet's are great for a lot of things but they're annoying for jigging because they don't have instant anti-reverse. Although, I may just be spoiled by my gold Trinidads!

An Avet MX may be a good choice to look at. I haven't used the Release reels yet, heard good things so far. Also, Accurate reels are great but pricey.

If you can find any gold Trinidads on the used market, jump on em!

Good luck!
Alex


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I use the Trinidad's, the larger Avets, and the Atlas Kona 400. The release reel has a thrust bearing that allows the higher drag setting without loading the right side bearing making the handle harder to turn when the drag it set higher. If you tighten the drag too much on the smaller Avet's it will ruin the right side pinion bearing. 15 lbs. of drag is about the max on the little Avet's. Release reels have an excellent warranty.

The Atlas Kona can be had with the AR bearing and back up anti-reverse dog. for a fool proof system. The Trinidad's have always had that system b/c their AR bearing fails allot. 

With a 50 to 100 lb. rod 20 lbs. of drag will have that rod bent double or could even break it.


----------



## Ptpainton (Feb 16, 2013)

*Avet good*



GAjohn said:


> After reading good things about the trevala for jigging/dropping bait, I decided to pick up the 6'6 50-100lb rod for a good deal in a cyber monday sale. What would be a good reel to pair with this bad boy?
> 
> Alternatively, I've got an Avet sx on a tiger stik as one of my trolling set ups which I might be able to put on the trevala and then just pick up a different trolling reel. What would you guys suggest?


I have been using my Avet Sx on same rod for bottom fishing. That rod is nice and light and with the little reel it's great to hold for long periods if needed. Got it from Charkbait for about 150 included shipping and loaded with braid. I think in a kayak you can only safely use a certain amount of drag anyway unless your in a pro angler. I think for the money it's a good enough reel for me. For more money though of course you can do better. I'm on a budget thus I look for what I can afford that can do the job.


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

I have that rod matched up with a Daiwa Saltist LD20. It's small but its light and powerful. LD30 would be fine too. The drag adjust knob seems to back off during a day of fishing and the lever isn't always smooth through the detents, but the reel is a winch and I've caught tons of huge fish/sharks on it.


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

Heard nothing but good things about those release reels but they're pretty steep on price for me. I found a site that has the daiwa saltist's on sale for significantly cheaper than list price. I like my avet a lot so an MX would be nice. Any other input on these two reels or other reels out there?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

If you can afford one of the 2 speed Avets you would have a reel that could pull up heavy fish in low gear and use high gear for trolling. And the old basic TLD 15 is a great Kayak trolling reel.


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

Bit the bullet and ended up going with the release reel. Figured I wouldn't regret it too much. I opted to spool it with 450 yds of 50# braid. Not sure if I will ever need that much but if it holds more than that why not. What have ya'll with this reel spooled it with?


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

GAjohn said:


> Bit the bullet and ended up going with the release reel. Figured I wouldn't regret it too much. I opted to spool it with 450 yds of 50# braid. Not sure if I will ever need that much but if it holds more than that why not. What have ya'll with this reel spooled it with?


Yeah, you don't regret it. It's a reel for life.


----------



## pacecountryboy (Feb 27, 2012)

Where can I order one of the release SG from I went to there site but couldn't figure out how to


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

www.charkbait.com


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

I love my two Avet MXs on Travalia rods.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Accurate(s) matched w my Trevala(s). 

Very light and powerful - lots of Drag to stop those 20# snapper from reaching the bottom 10' down. Good job on getting the 100# Trevala.

ALso a good trolling setup for BFT with a jethead. Monkey boat rod for AJ's. Will have to look into the SG's in 10-15 years when my Accurates get old.

I don't think you could go worng with any of the suggestions. +1 Charkbait - also they will load with Jerrybrown hollowcore.

Cheers,
Stressless


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

+1 On the Daiwa Saltist LD20. It's light and compact, but it has plenty of drag and a high speed retrieve. I bought it at the Spring Outcast sale for $120'ish I think.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I've had to repair a few of the Daiwa Saltist anti-reverse. Some of them have only one very little anti-reverse dog.

No problems with any of the other reels anti-reverse systems on other similar reels.


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

That release SG is sick gotta get one of those!


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

GAjohn said:


> Bit the bullet and ended up going with the release reel. Figured I wouldn't regret it too much. I opted to spool it with 450 yds of 50# braid. Not sure if I will ever need that much but if it holds more than that why not. What have ya'll with this reel spooled it with?


I'd like to see a pic of this set up if possible.


----------

